# Police Officer Bruce St. Laurent



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Bruce St. Laurent*

Jupiter Police Department, Florida

End of Watch: Sunday, September 9, 2012

*Bio & Incident DetailAge: Not available*

*Tour:* 20 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Motorcycle accident
*Incident Date:* 9/9/2012
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Bruce St. Laurent was killed when his police motorcycle was struck by a pickup truck on the I-95 on-ramp, at 45th Street, at about 5:00 pm.

Officer St. Laurent was assigned to the motorcade escorting President Barack Obama from a campaign event in Palm Beach County. He was struck as he was preparing to close access to the highway from the on-ramp as the presidential motorcade neared. The impact pushed him and the motorcycle into a guardrail.

He was transported to St. Mary's Medical Center where he succumbed to his injuries.

Officer St. Laurent had served with the Jupiter Police Department for 20 years.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police Frank J. Kitzerow
Jupiter Police Department
210 Military Trail
Jupiter, FL 33458

Phone: (561) 799-4445

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21387-police-officer-bruce-st-laurent#ixzz2649Y3O76


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer St. Laurent


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

R.I.P. Officer St.Laurent.


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

RIP Sir


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2012)

R.I.P. Officer St. Laurent


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

The PBA has set up a fund for Ofc St. Laurent. The following is the information for those who may wish to contribute:

*An account has been set up by the Palm Beach County Law Enforcement Assistance Foundation (LEAF), at Bank Atlantic for Officer Bruce St. Laurent's family. If you would like to make a donation, you can go to any Bank Atlantic branch and deposit a check in the Palm Beach County L.E.A.F. Account. In the "Pay to the Order of" section on your check, write "LEAF Officer Bruce St. Laurent." If you choose to donate by credit card you may go directly to the LEAF website which is LEAFPBC.ORG. If you would like to mail a check please mail it to:*
*LEAF*​* PO Box 17725*​* West Palm Beach, Florida 33416*​​








​


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Photo gallery of the funeral services, which had an excellent turnout....Stay safe!!

http://www.wptv.com/gallery/news/ne...red-after-killed-in-president-obama-motorcade


----------

